# Going to be fostering again



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

I can't wait! I've been reading all of these threads in the breeding section and it made me realize how much I want to foster again.

Right now the shelter doesn't have any pregnant cats, (which of course is good) but they said they'd call me if they get any in.

I do need some advice, though. Mikah hates other cats and I'm left with no choice but to leave the fosters in my room (my parents say so ), and my room is Mikah's place.

So every time I foster Mikah gets angry and stressed. She sits outside my door and hisses and usually her acne comes back.

She also does not like other cats and of course this doesn't help.


Any tips to help keep Mikah happy?


I've tried Feliway and this doesn't help


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

rachael said:


> I can't wait! I've been reading all of these threads in the breeding section and it made me realize how much I want to foster again.
> 
> Right now the shelter doesn't have any pregnant cats, (which of course is good) but they said they'd call me if they get any in.
> 
> ...


In your shoes, I would not foster. The welfare of my own cats comes first. I can't understand why you would consider upsetting Mikah to the extent of her getting so stressed she would develop acne 

Reading the breeding section and seeing photos of new kittens makes me 'broody' for another kitten, but I wouldn't have another one as I'm aware of the impact that a new arrival would have on my resident cats/kittens.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

I can only give you my honest opinion, and I dont think youre going to like it. 

The way I see it my own two cats have to compromise when I foster. Instead of having the whole of the downstairs and 3 upstairs bedrooms at their disposal, when I foster they lose one bedroom and only have access to 2 bedrooms (and the rest of my house and their garden run). I figure we all have to make compromises in life, and losing oen bedroom is no big deal for my cats. I make their decisions, lol, and I find this a reasonable compromise on the cats' behalf. However, they still get to sleep with me and they dont loose a valued room. The room I use for fostering has no special interest to either of my cats and its generally off limits for them a lot of the time, not just when I have fosters. If I kept them out of my bedroom, quite simply there would be hell to play, lol.

If the only room I had to put fosters in was my bedroom I simply wouldnt foster.

I see a few major issues with this

1. The compromise for my cats (your cat) is a very big one, as they lose their bedroom and their status as top cat who gets to sleep on the bed with their owner(s), I can imagine for any cat this would be a big blow, it's not comparable to say banning them from the utility room or the bathroom, all cats (given the chance) love their tin opener's bedroom.

2. Not only would your cat lose his/her valued room in the home but that room would be taken over by interlopers and I dont think your cat is going to like that. In fact I think he/she is going to hate it.

3. If youve fostered before, you know youre taking unknown quantity cats into your home. Many shelter cats have many problems, stomach problems being one of the main issues you will come across all the time. I have had so many shelter cats with such bad explosive diarrhea, I simply dont fancy spending 16 weeks cheek to jowl with them and sleeping mere feet from them. Not to mention your bed will get covered in fleas.... and earmite... and what not. No way would I sleep in my foster room, as much as i love my fosters... they can (and often are) disease ridden little buggers in the first instance 

4. Most reputable shelters (here anyway) insist that a fosterer has one spare bedroom in their home. Many skittish, nervy, timid, and scared new mothers would simply not settle (especially in the early days) if you are in too close a proximity to her too much of the time. She has to feel secure with her kittens and that can take weeks. It is something you have to build uop gradually, 6 x 10 minutes with you today, 6 x 15 minutes with you tomorrow kind of thing (and of course depending on the cat's temperamnt). I monitor my fosters behvaiour with a webcam in my kitten room, and many timid mother cats will be happy as larry on the webcam then I come into the room and they leave the kittens and jump up on the windowsill (or whatever) then as soon as I leave the room again, they settle right back down. Of course this improves over time but it cant be rushed, and that is why most reputable shelters (and rescue orgs) INSIST that one spare bedroom, dedicated to the rescues is always available. If you don't have that extra room, you can't foster, simple as!

5. What if your fosters have something like ringworm? This is your bedroom and that would mean intensive exposure to those spores over prolonged periods of time. Plus when the fosters go away, that is still not a safe room for your own cat as those fungal spores are nigh on impossible to eradicate.

Like I say I dont expect you will like this reply, but it is well meant, and it is honest. I simply dont think you are in a position to foster right now as you dont have enough available space. Although of course, I do think your intentions are admirable


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldnt foster not if that is how your pet responds, she coems first


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Cant add anything to all the posts.While it is a good thing to foster it is more important that the cats who live with you and are your pets,must come first.I dont think it is fair to upset their lives and cause unneccessary stress.


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

You wont find a better answer than this. I agree entirely.



Tje said:


> I can only give you my honest opinion, and I dont think youre going to like it.
> 
> The way I see it my own two cats have to compromise when I foster. Instead of having the whole of the downstairs and 3 upstairs bedrooms at their disposal, when I foster they lose one bedroom and only have access to 2 bedrooms (and the rest of my house and their garden run). I figure we all have to make compromises in life, and losing oen bedroom is no big deal for my cats. I make their decisions, lol, and I find this a reasonable compromise on the cats' behalf. However, they still get to sleep with me and they dont loose a valued room. The room I use for fostering has no special interest to either of my cats and its generally off limits for them a lot of the time, not just when I have fosters. If I kept them out of my bedroom, quite simply there would be hell to play, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Tje said:


> 3. If youve fostered before, you know youre taking unknown quantity cats into your home. Many shelter cats have many problems, stomach problems being one of the main issues you will come across all the time. I have had so many shelter cats with such bad explosive diarrhea, I simply dont fancy spending 16 weeks cheek to jowl with them and sleeping mere feet from them. Not to mention your bed will get covered in fleas.... and earmite... and what not. No way would I sleep in my foster room, as much as i love my fosters... they can (and often are) disease ridden little buggers in the first instance
> 
> 4. Most reputable shelters (here anyway) insist that a fosterer has one spare bedroom in their home. Many skittish, nervy, timid, and scared new mothers would simply not settle (especially in the early days) if you are in too close a proximity to her too much of the time. She has to feel secure with her kittens and that can take weeks. It is something you have to build uop gradually, 6 x 10 minutes with you today, 6 x 15 minutes with you tomorrow kind of thing (and of course depending on the cat's temperamnt). I monitor my fosters behvaiour with a webcam in my kitten room, and many timid mother cats will be happy as larry on the webcam then I come into the room and they leave the kittens and jump up on the windowsill (or whatever) then as soon as I leave the room again, they settle right back down. Of course this improves over time but it cant be rushed, and that is why most reputable shelters (and rescue orgs) INSIST that one spare bedroom, dedicated to the rescues is always available. If you don't have that extra room, you can't foster, simple as!
> 
> 5. What if your fosters have something like ringworm? This is your bedroom and that would mean intensive exposure to those spores over prolonged periods of time. Plus when the fosters go away, that is still not a safe room for your own cat as those fungal spores are nigh on impossible to eradicate.


The past two times I've fostered they did very well in the one bedroom. When the house is quiet I'd let them roam around a bit (under my supervision), but besides that it was my bedroom and they were always very happy.

The shelter is low on foster parents and if a foster parent isn't available, then the mom is forced to give birth in a cage that is much smaller than my bedroom, and that's where the kittens would be raised. Not to forget the shelter always has upper respiratory infection going around and that is no good environment for kitties. Also it's loud and high stress for a pregnant mom-- one bedroom with constant attention is far better than a cage in a shelter..

In the past the moms I've had were very friendly and bonded with me in the shelter. And when I brought them into my home they were happy to be in the room with me and would whine if I left the room for too long.

The shelter also makes sure the animals are in good health before releasing them to foster parents. All mites are treated and their blood is taken and tested for feline aids, and some other diseases.

Mikah has had ringworm before and has been treated for it. So the fungal spores are already in the house and they are also in the shelter as the shelter has had a few outbreaks.

That being said, I've really reconsidered fostering after reading your posts. Mikah's wellbeing IS very important to me. She has really come out of her shell over the past 6 months and I'd hate to lose this warm, cuddley side of her.

There is one other option for fostering then, and I'd really like your opinions once more. My sister recently moved out and her room is now vacant. I got her "ok" to use the room for the fosters, but I just need to convince my parents.

This would be much better for Mikah since then she could still sleep with me every night and have her/my bedroom.

I'd be spending the same amount of time with the fosters, apart from nighttime.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Rachael, I really don't want to get into a conversation where I am countered with "well I did xyz twice and it worked fine". I am not denying all cats are different. The post I made above was referring to rescue cats in general and not to specific cats.

In general rescue cats need their own room. That is just a simple fact. Because one or two cats don't mind your close proximity that really doesn't mean rescue cats in general would deal well with such close proximity initially with their carer. As a fosterer you have to be able to allow the cat to come out of her shell at her own pace. That cannot ever be achieved when sharing a room with them. And that is the reason why most good rescue orgs and shelters wouldn't even consider you a suitable foster parent if you can't offer their cats this basic.

However low a shelter is on foster families, that never means that we as carers drop our standards. We MUST know our boundaries and we must function within those boundaries. Every foster carer everywhere would turn into a cat hoarder otherwise. Shelter management makes the difficult decisions, not us. We just foster what we comfortably and responsibly can. We foster, we don't dictate shelter policy, we don't say when the doors must close because of overcrowding or when animals are PTS because of overcrowding. We just foster. If shelter management are biting off more than they can chew, that is their issue, not yours.

On to this issue of putting the fosters in your sisters bedroom. A LOT better for the fosters. But what about your own cat? You already said he hates other cats in the house and that he'll sit at the door and hiss and develop acne. Do you think it is fair to expose your cat to this level of risk and stress? Not only is a stressed cat unhappy - and 16 weeks is a LONG time for any cat to live in an environment stressful to him -- he is more likely to catch something because his immune system is at a low point because of his stress.

Most of my cats over the years have grown up (since they were kittens) with fosters coming in out of my home, so it has never really been an issue for me as my own cats really don't know any different than fosters come to stay sometimes. However, if one of my cats got so stressed that it sat outside the door to the foster room hissing, was clearly unhappy *and* started developing stress related skin complaints … well, as much as I love my fosters, they would be straight back in the cat carrier and brought straight back to the shelter as fast as my legs and car would carry them. My own cats come first. Simple as.

I know you say your shelter tests/treats cats prior to them going to foster homes … I really can't be bothered going into great detail in this, so I will keep it short. The tests/treatments they do _*reduce*_ certain risks, they do not _*eliminate*_ them. That is a risk (a real risk) for any foster family, even foster homes like myself with two chilled out cats who if anything actually like the fosters. To couple the increased level of risk that ALL foster cats present with an extremely stressed resident cat is IMO not good at all.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Tje said:


> Rachael, I really don't want to get into a conversation where I am countered with "well I did xyz twice and it worked fine". I am not denying all cats are different. The post I made above was referring to rescue cats in general and not to specific cats.
> 
> In general rescue cats need their own room. That is just a simple fact. Because one or two cats don't mind your close proximity that really doesn't mean rescue cats in general would deal well with such close proximity initially with their carer. As a fosterer you have to be able to allow the cat to come out of her shell at her own pace. That cannot ever be achieved when sharing a room with them. And that is the reason why most good rescue orgs and shelters wouldn't even consider you a suitable foster parent if you can't offer their cats this basic.
> 
> ...


About the room thing,

This is about the size of the biggest cages given to cats at the shelter:










I would much prefer to see the cats in a single room than a single cage. I know you're standards are higher, but this shelter is extremely over populated and needs the help. The kittens are much more likely to get ill and die at the shelter. It happens all the time over there when they don't have foster parents.

The "one bedroom is too little" argument is a very good one if I were looking to adopt a cat and I said I only had one room for it to live in, but that's simply not the case. I let the fosters walk around the house all the time, and more often then not when I'd open my bedroom door they wouldn't even bother to leave! They preferred the comfort of my bedroom.

Mikah's stress comes primarily from the cats being in my bedroom which is HER bedroom. Mikah isn't even allowed in my sisters bedroom so I don't think she'd feel like she's at a loss at all. Me saying her acne came back was a bit of a stretch. She had acne since she was a kitten and when I finished fostering the second time I also changed the type of food that I fed her and then it cleared up, so it really could be a few different things, or a combination of a few things that did it. Sorry I shouldn't have even mentioned that.

I know Mikah is much better about this when my bedroom is empty. I've actually tested it in the past with the fosters to see how Mikah would react. She sniffed around my room to make sure she was the only kitty and when she realized that the smell was coming from elsewhere she hopped up on my bed and rolled over onto her back for a belly rub.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

rachael said:


> About the room thing,
> 
> This is about the size of the biggest cages given to cats at the shelter:
> 
> ...


People have given advice based on information *you* posted. Because you have been given advice that's opposite to what you wanted to hear, you've moved the goalposts, in particular relation to Mikah developing stress related acne 
I cannot help wondering why you asked for *advice* in the first instance as you appear to have already made up your mind what you are going to do. I am confused by your conflicting information and why you actually asked the question in the first instance


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Rachael, you asked for opinions, you got mine. You asked specifically a second time for our opinions, I gave mine. Yes your sisters bedroom is fine for the fosters, but you specifically stated in your original post _Mikah hates other cats [..] So every time I foster Mikah gets angry and stressed. She sits outside my door and hisses and usually her acne comes back. She also does not like other cats and of course this doesn't help_.

If you dont want to hear peoples honest opinions, you shouldnt ask for them. In your shoes I wouldnt foster as it is obviously way too stressful for your resident cat to deal with. Not all cats CAN deal with foster cats in the home. And 16 weeks is a massive commitment and a hell of a long time for your own cat to live in an environment he finds stressful. And you are kidding yourself if you think his only issue was that one room. Sure it might be less stressful for him with the fosters in your sisters room, but I don't believe for a moment that his high level of stress will just disappear. That is just wishful thinking.

If you want to go ahead and do it (and I get the strong feeling thats exactly what youre going to do) thats fine with me. But dont expect me to not to state my objections. Too many people who post in here use the words I am looking for advice & opinions, while they arent actually looking for advice and opinions, theyre looking for outright support. I cant support your idea as a) its not fair on your own cat and b) you really dont have the space.

As for the feeling that you have to save every mother and litter because of shelter overcrowding, thats just not a healthy attitude for fosterers to have. People who do have this attitude burn out very quickly, believe me, I see it every single year. Very few people continue to foster for years on end. The turn over rate is alarmingly high and that often has to do with people biting off more than they can chew, they burn out very quickly.

Now as for the suitability of keeping fosters cats in the bedroom you are sleeping in, again I stand by what I said. Every rescue org and shelter I have ever been involved with will simply not allow this. They come to your home before you start fostering and they check you have a spare bedroom suitable for a queen and her kittens, and if you dont youre simply not considered a suitable foster parent. Not all rescue orgs are good though, and some of them do indeed do more harm than good. I personally would never volunteer for an org like this with low or zero standards. I firmly believe in quality above quantity.

And I explained in detail above why I personally feel keeping a queen and kittens in a bedroom you sleep in is a bad idea for you, but more importantly it is a bad idea for the queen too, which in turn means its a bad idea for the kittens too. It is imperative that the new mother has the time and space to come out of her shell at her own pace, and not be forced into sharing a room with the scarey foster women she is petrified of, which is often the case in the beginning with foster cats.

As for the shelter being too full and not having enough foster families. That problem is global and not unique to Florida. When good shelters dont have the space (in cages or in foster homes) they generally close their doors to new arrivals, or neuter pregnant queens, or do publicity drives for more foster families to come forward or put cats to sleep. Again though, this really isnt our department. Foster families generally arent the ones dictating shelter policies, and we should never be the ones to suffer because of shelter policies.

If I have learned one thing in cat rescue its that you cant have quality and quantity. You can have one or the other. You can save 1 cat and her kittens and do a brilliant job of it or you can save many more and do a poor job of it but keep them alive. I choose quality above quantity EVERY time. If I had the slightest doubts about my own cats welfare and saw fostering was having a negative effect on them, I would simply carry on my rescue work IN the shelter and not in my home. Which is more or less what I have been doing for the last months. I do still have some fosters, but not many, but I am doing other roles which ultimately help animal welfare.

I said in the beginning you weren't going to like what I said... guess I wasn't far wrong, lol. Sorry Rachael but it quite obvious from your posts that it is support and encouragement you are looking for and not honest advice.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

If you don't want them being raised in a cage can't you get a large heated run in your garden. Not idea but bigger and you'll be able to foster and help this way. Just a thought.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

What I was looking for was advice for Mikah. I got that from you guys and I was surprised with your responses, but it really changed how I felt about fostering. I am really reconsidering fostering unless my parents let me use the spare bedroom.


As far as your other advice. That is a matter of opinions and I simply disagree with you. If I was looking for advice for "Is it okay to keep fosters in my bedroom?" then that's what I would have asked for. I'm open to new ideas and I would always prefer you tell me what you think about the one bedroom, but don't accuse me of not actually looking for advice because I don't agree with what you have to say about something unrelated.

I have a bit more that I'd like to say, but I'm on my way out so it will have to wait until later.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> If you don't want them being raised in a cage can't you get a large heated run in your garden. Not idea but bigger and you'll be able to foster and help this way. Just a thought.


Thank you for the suggestion. I can only imagine that being expensive.  What price do they go for? I think that's much more common in the UK than here- I've never seen them. Also, are they something that I can take down after or is it permanent? I have to say, I'm apprehensive because I'd rather them be in the house where I can spend more time with them and they will be more used to a home environment.

Also in Florida it would need heating and air condition during this time of the year.

I really appreciate the advice. You're the first person to suggest some ideas as opposed to bash me and compare me to an animal hoarder, and I appreciate that.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rachael said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I can only imagine that being expensive.  What price do they go for? I think that's much more common in the UK than here- I've never seen them. Also, are they something that I can take down after or is it permanent? I have to say, I'm apprehensive because I'd rather them be in the house where I can spend more time with them and they will be more used to a home environment.
> 
> Also in Florida it would need heating and air condition during this time of the year.
> 
> I really appreciate the advice. You're the first person to suggest some ideas as opposed to bash me and compare me to an animal hoarder, and I appreciate that.


I only just noticed you're in Florida. My Mum has a friend who was given a run by a cat rescue here in the UK she just paid to heat it..

Ignore me#! lol

at the end of the day there's no rush and in the future you may find yourself in a better position to foster again.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

rachael said:


> As far as your other advice. That is a matter of opinions and I simply disagree with you.


Rachael, *everything* on this forum is a matter of opinion. Without opinion it wouldnt be called a discussion forum, it would be called an encyclopedia or a reference website like the many reference websites out there.

So bearing in mind almost everything is opinion,

It still cannot be denied that there are good opinions based on fact and experience and bad opinions based on god only knows what.

Some poster may hold the opinion that locking cats in cat carriers for hours on end with no access to water or litter tray is an acceptable form of punishment and training. Of course they are entitled to that opinion. But it doesnt make it right.

My opinions on foster homes needing to have an extra bedroom is an opinion shared by almost every reputable cat charity in the western world. Its also a very popularly held belief with reputable shelters in Florida too, as I have visited at least 2 shelters in your state. So it is far from unusual, even in your neck of the woods.

The fact you move the goal posts mid discussion doesnt help your claim that its honest opinions youre looking for and not outright support.

The fact you raise certain points in your defense (like the shelter is overcrowded and anything is better than nothing kind of thing) also adds to the feeling that its support and not advice your after.

but heyyyy, carry on, I knew when I first responded you wouldnt like what I had to say, so I am not in the least surprised with your reaction. Can I just say thought that it is refreshing that you diagree politely :thumbsup: we don't get enough of that around here.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks so much for the wonderful advice guys.


I've decided to let the cat stay in the 3x3 cage and raise the kittens there. I'm the only available foster, but I think this is best as my bedroom is not suitable.


It'll be okay if some kittens don't make it, at least Mikah will not have to be stressed.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

rachael said:


> I really appreciate the advice. You're the first person to suggest some ideas as opposed to bash me and compare me to an animal hoarder, and I appreciate that.


oh for goodness sake Rachael, you asked for opinions, you got given them. I am not bashing you -- and the advice I have given isn't given for the sheer fun of it, I happen to know quite a bit of what I am talking about here. If you are going to post on a forum you need to stop feeling attacked just because people don't fall at your feet in agreement!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

rachael said:


> Thanks so much for the wonderful advice guys.
> 
> I've decided to let the cat stay in the 3x3 cage and raise the kittens there. I'm the only available foster, but I think this is best as my bedroom is not suitable.
> 
> It'll be okay if some kittens don't make it, at least Mikah will not have to be stressed.


From what I read, you had some expert advice based on fact and years of experience. Just because that didn't tie in with your plans that *you* posted would be to the detriment of your own cat, you throw your toys out of the pram. Lesson learnt - if you don't want opinions, don't ask. Simple.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

rachael said:


> It'll be okay if some kittens don't make it, at least Mikah will not have to be stressed.


if that is meant to make me feel guilty Rachael, it isn't working. I long ago accepted the fact that I can't save every cat in the world. I contribute in a small but ALWAYS responsible manner !!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

You're right guys- I asked for advice and I got it. I hope you will still support me with whatever decisions I decide to make.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

rachael said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. I can only imagine that being expensive.  What price do they go for? I think that's much more common in the UK than here- I've never seen them. Also, are they something that I can take down after or is it permanent? I have to say, I'm apprehensive because I'd rather them be in the house where I can spend more time with them and they will be more used to a home environment.
> 
> Also in Florida it would need heating and air condition during this time of the year.
> 
> I really appreciate the advice. You're the first person to suggest some ideas as opposed to bash me and compare me to an animal hoarder, and I appreciate that.


base & the house a good one will prob be about £500 ($1100) then the run to make it bigger about £300 ($700) heating elec to be put outside no idea would need a electriction? $500?? erm...cant think what else goes outside as i dont do it myself, your prob looking at about a good £1000 ($2000?) its constructed so not a put up /take down for next time thing!

if you live at home with your parents can you wait until you get your own place? cats arent social animals (but can get on...sometimes!!) and get a entire seperate room? you seriously cant let a mum cat and these kittens be raised in a 3x3 cage?? thats what puppy/kitten mills do and back yard breeders!!  can you imagine being stuck in a box 24/7 with babies? it isnt right! I know that your trying to help But maybe it isnt the right time.

I had to give up fostering due to breeding, I could no longer have cats coming to me sicking up worms, with hurt paws or ear mites etc gave up about 12months before buying my first girl, if i had a 6bedroom house then i would prob do it again! but i dont, put your girl first if she becomes ill with acne!!! from stress it isnt worth it, she will be able to hear them in your room and smell them, they arent stupid they know when someone else is there! she wont be able to see them and that will stress her more 

everyone has given great advice, cant top it really!



rachael said:


> Thanks so much for the wonderful advice guys.
> 
> I've decided to let the cat stay in the 3x3 cage and raise the kittens there. I'm the only available foster, but I think this is best as my bedroom is not suitable.
> 
> *It'll be okay if some kittens don't make it*, at least Mikah will not have to be stressed.


do you mean itll be ok if some kittens die? i really hope you dont 

PLEASE dont do this or keep a cat in there


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> you seriously cant let a mum cat and these kittens be raised in a 3x3 cage?? thats what puppy/kitten mills do and back yard breeders!!  can you imagine being stuck in a box 24/7 with babies? it isnt right! I know that your trying to help But maybe it isnt the right time.
> 
> PLEASE dont do this or keep a cat in there


TB, I don't think the O/P was intending to keep the fosters in a cage. She says they're being kept in a cage at the shelter, not that she wants to keep them in there.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I would LOVE to foster cats, ten or twenty if I could. But I can't. Tje's advice is spot-on. My cats come first. The rescue centre I work with is also overcrowded and some cats even have to be turned away. Still, I will not take in long-term fosters. It may be selfish of me, but I know my cats will not accept other cats in the house, I worry about health issues like fleas, ringworm, worms, FIV etc etc, even rabies as I live in a rabies endemic country. In exceptional cases, I will provide temporary accommodation for a rescue cat, e.g R&R after an operation, emergency accommodation for a few days pending rehoming or placement elsewhere. However, the understanding is always that I will board for no more than a week, and the cat is confined to a spare room and does not come into contact with my cats at all, certainly not to wander around the house. The risks to my cats' health and emotional welfare are too great. In the rescue and feral environment, you do have to set limits for yourself and for the sake of your human and furred family.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

rachael said:


> You're right guys- I asked for advice and I got it. I hope you will still support me with whatever decisions I decide to make.


If you mean _accept_, of course I will accept any decision you make - when all is said and done, what you do in your home *is* simply none of my business.

_Support_ though is a whole different matter. Support means a certain amount of agreement and being in favour of something. If you foster a mother and her kittens in your bedroom that you have to sleep in, with all the negative effects that could have on the mother & kittens, as well as all the negative effects the fosters will have on your own cat, I could never support that in a million years.



koekemakranka said:


> In the rescue and feral environment, you do have to set limits for yourself and for the sake of your human and furred family.


And people like you will go on for years in feline rescue, while the people who stretch common sense boundaries burn out in no time. It is very refreshing to see someone like yourself with such grounded opinions and an approach to feline rescue that is very much based on reality. I wish I saw your approach more often


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

rachael said:


> Any tips to help keep Mikah happy?


Yes, please consider putting Mikah's needs before your personal wants.

Rachael, may I respectfully suggest you look at your own motivation in fostering. How would it make you feel? Because it's the feeling you seek, not the act of fostering. Like people saying when I get my BMW, then I'll be happy. It isn't the BMW they want, it's the happy.

Once you know the feeling you seek from the fostering, is there any way to get that feeling doing things with Mikah? Or anything else other than fostering? What else can you do?



rachael said:


> It'll be okay if some kittens don't make it,


Death is never ever 'okay'.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> TB, I don't think the O/P was intending to keep the fosters in a cage. She says they're being kept in a cage at the shelter, not that she wants to keep them in there.


re-read her other posts she says she will keep them in a cage as her bedroom is not suitable.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> re-read her other posts she says she will keep them in a cage as her bedroom is not suitable.


Okay, but it's my understanding the OP was saying her bedroom was the preferred option for fostering rather than the cage at the shelter. Maybe the OP will come along to clarify


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Okay, but it's my understanding the OP was saying her bedroom was the preferred option for fostering rather than the cage at the shelter. Maybe the OP will come along to clarify


lol we are both reading it differnt 

i think she showed a crate and said they would be kept in there in a spare room??

i understand about the cages in resuce, thats with limited space to put them i guess?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> Okay, but it's my understanding the OP was saying her bedroom was the preferred option for fostering rather than the cage at the shelter. Maybe the OP will come along to clarify


just re-read it all your right!! it was about the shelter! not 3x3 at her house!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> re-read her other posts she says she will keep them in a cage as her bedroom is not suitable.





dougal22 said:


> Okay, but it's my understanding the OP was saying her bedroom was the preferred option for fostering rather than the cage at the shelter. Maybe the OP will come along to clarify


I read it the same way as Dougal. The OP was being sarcastic towards me when she talked about raising them in a cage and no worries if a few died. I was after all the one against her raising them in her bedroom, hence giving her no choice but to raise them in a cage in a shelter. So in other words, it will be my fault when or if kittens died.

Which is why I said to the OP earlier on, if she was trying to make me feel guilty it wasn't working. I live with the harsh realities of feline rescue on a daily basis. It never means I compromise my own cats wellbeings or I lower my standards of care or I let emotions take over from common sense and logic.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> just re-read it all your right!! it was about the shelter! not 3x3 at her house!


hehe, then my explanation was for nothing


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Tje said:


> hehe, then my explanation was for nothing


ahhh lol no it made things alot more clearer! was very worried about the some might not make it qoute! but it was sarcasim, thats not normally lost on me, but then i dont think id say it about kittens dying


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> ahhh lol no it made things alot more clearer! was very worried about the some might not make it qoute! but it was sarcasim, thats not normally lost on me, but then i dont think id say it about kittens dying


was just a cheap shot :lol:

but we all know I have kevlar knickers  pink frilly ones


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> just re-read it all your right!! it was about the shelter! not 3x3 at her house!


Phew, thought I was losing my touch there because I'm ALWAYS right :lol::lol::lol:
I read your following posts, and I understand there was an element of sarcasm from the OP which perhaps caused the confusion. Glad it's all clear now


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

The shelter will raise the kittens and mom in a 3x3 cage, not me.


I would raise them in a spare bedroom that I have in my house.


I've already made my decision. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## fljaweiu (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi All

I needed to post something about our Fable........we put our Christmas tree up on Saturday and the memories of his intrigue when we put the tree up last year were so strong that it hurt. He loved the tree so much and spent hours sitting under it looking up into the lights, mesmerised by the different sparkles that were now in his home. I have some beautiful amber table decorations that I have strung with pretty irridescent ribbon and he adored those too, he would sneak on the table and carefully pick one up by the ribbon and we would see him run into the living room trailing it between his little legs - he was just 12 weeks old then.

Merlin is so like Fable, he is strong and assertive and chatters all the time, so it wasn't really a surprise when Merlin came into the living room last night trailing an amber decoration between his legs with the ribbon carefully but tightly gripped in his little teeth. The kittens are a constant source of pleasure and amusement and a diversion that we desperately needed to have.

We took them for their boosters today only to find out that they hadn't had their leukaemia jab the first time around! So we have had that administered and they will need the booster in 3 weeks. I was chatting to the vet about Fable and she is convinced he's being fed by an old lady somewhere and I believe her as this seems to be the way it goes so often.

So Fable, please be happy little one, wherever you are and remember there is a home here for you too xoxo


----------

